# Replace my wheels? (Gipiemme T3)



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I broke a spoke on Saturday. I have the Gipiemme T3 wheels that came with my Cannondale R600. I weigh 175lbs or a little less.

This is the second spoke I've broken since I bought the bike last July. I really don't think I'm that hard on the bike but I do ride often. I rode 4+ times a week from July to November and during the winter I still rode once or twice a week. I've never crashed on this bike. Of course I hit some bumps and whatnot occassionally but it's definitely not excessive.

Now that the weather is a little nicer again I'll be riding a lot. My rides are typically 20-30 miles with an occasional long ride thrown in. I may occassionally commute a 60 mile round trip.

Two broken spokes on a bike that is only eight months old makes me think these wheels may not be good for me or that they're just not that great period. I can't just throw down the money, but I also don't want to be stuck walking to the bike shop or calling a cab in the middle of a ride because of a broken spoke.

The LBS suggested some Cane Creek wheels. I think they must have been the Strados since the retail was $300. I definitely can't spend $500 on wheels right now and I don't think I really need to.

I'm asking for two opinions from each person. Do I get new wheels or not? If so, what do people recommend in a similar price range to the Cane Creek?


----------



## purplepaul (Nov 21, 2002)

Did you buy the bike at the LBS? If so, what do they have to say about the spoke problems? Perhaps they weren't torqued properly because it seems absurd that you would be having spoke breakage with any wheel that isn't super-stupid lightweight, and even then only if you really abused it (I'm not familiar with your wheels, but assume they aren't race only).

So, depending on what your LBS or whomever sold the wheels to you says (hint, hint, warranty repair, hint, hint), I'd say get a new set of wheels. Best bang for buck seems to come from the various wheel builders mentioned here from time to time. I've never gone that route so I can't recommend anyone.

I absolutely adore my Campy Neutrons. 14,000 miles over two years and I just trued the rear wheel in January. Too pricey, though, unless you can find them on Ebay or RBR's classified.

Watch for coupons at dealcatcher.com for Performance, Nashbar or Colorado Cyclist and see about having wheels made for you with Ultegra/Chorus hubs. Performance has 20% off coupons from time to time, so you might be able to get a real deal that way.

Before you buy, though, talk to your dealer. If they won't help you, or just want to sell you something, go to Cannondale. I'm sure they won't want an unhappy customer. It's possible you just have a defective wheel (metal burrs or some such thing that's scoring the spoke and causing it to fail).



nate said:


> I broke a spoke on Saturday. I have the Gipiemme T3 wheels that came with my Cannondale R600. I weigh 175lbs or a little less.
> 
> This is the second spoke I've broken since I bought the bike last July. I really don't think I'm that hard on the bike but I do ride often. I rode 4+ times a week from July to November and during the winter I still rode once or twice a week. I've never crashed on this bike. Of course I hit some bumps and whatnot occassionally but it's definitely not excessive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Poor wheel?*

A wheel that breaks 2 spokes in the first 8 months is most likely under tensioned. A good builder may be able to rescue this wheel. It is possible that you have gotten a bad set of spokes. I would suggest that your bike shop is sleazy at best in suggesting that your solution is to buy a $500 set of wheels when your current ones should work. There's a general warranty under law called "implied mercantability" that says anything sold should be generally suited for the purpose implied.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Kerry, they aren't suggesting I buy new wheels as a solution. I asked about new wheels and whether they thought I need them. The mechanic said he was going to contact the vendor as well as checking my current wheel but that they have not had any abnormal amount of problems with these wheels. The salesperson showed me the Cane Creek wheels when I was asking about new ones but they weren't saying I need new wheels.

Last time I got the spoke repaired they didn't charge me. They gave me an estimate of $35 this time. I'm thinking that they are chalking it up to me being abusive to my bike rather than an error on their part.

Either way I'm not that worried about the $35. My main concern (which I will reemphasize when I pick up the bike) is that it doesn't happen again.

I actually posted here last time the spoke broke because the bike was only three weeks old, it took them a lot longer than they said, and I was very frustrated. This time they said they had to order the spoke and it would be amost a week (I dropped it off Saturday and they said the following Friday). They finished it Tuesday and left a message at my house at 2:30pm though. I'm picking it up on my way home today.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

*New wheels*



nate said:


> I'm asking for two opinions from each person. Do I get new wheels or not? If so, what do people recommend in a similar price range to the Cane Creek?


If I were you, I would get new wheels. Not so much because I think you're hard on wheels or that the Gipiemme wheels are inherently flawed (although you might have a bad build for all I know) but because I think paired-spoke/low spoke count wheels are a PITA for everyday riding.

If you're not racing, you like to ride long distances, and you don't want to have to walk home/call a cab, you should get a traditional set of wheels from a respected builder. Something like a 32-spoke, 3x build which will be rideable if you break a spoke, can be easily repaired, and should be bulletproof for a long time.

Get a set of Velocity or Mavic rims laced up to a decent set of hubs. I would recommend Mike Garcia at oddsandendos.com. He's a great guy and builds a solid set of wheels to meet your needs. Other places to look are speedgoat.com and excelsports.com. I've bought wheels from all three places and they've served me well for mtb, cx, and road riding.

That's my two opinions.

- khill


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Those wheels are complete crap, when I bought my GF's R1000 I was not positive that she was serious so I didn't feel the need for the Ksyriums, LBS said they would swap out the Elites for the R600 wheels. I don't know much about wheel building, but these spokes come loose all the time, they weigh a TON, and just aren't built that well. I think the only reason my GF hasn't broken a spoke is because she is under 130 haha. Id suggest your chuck em, buy new wheels. Hell my training wheels are Equipes and they are a bit heavy (lighter than the Gipiemme buy quite a bit), but have been freakin bullet proof!


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

I had a new Cannondale R600 last year. I realized at some point that those wheels were like lead weights... a wee bit aero, but that wheelset weighs over 2300 grams.Heres a link to some wheel weights  Since you got the bike new, there ought to be some serviceability, but they are - in my opinion - a place where you can make a significant improvement on the bike... If it were me, I'd consider ordering a set of the $199 or so ultegra/open-pros... Those ought to cut at least a pound of the weight of the wheels... and they go on and on. If you want to toss $300 at the problem, look into odds and endos wheels... go to somewhere around 1500 grams and cut almost 2 pounds of rolling weight off the bike... (over 800 grams) if you want to spend more, there is no limit to what you can do.

Sure, 2 broken spokes is an issue... but you are free to pick whatever solution moves ya.


----------

